

Reusable UI Widgets Using RequireJS and Knockout - fxenik
http://fxenik.wordpress.com/2014/11/22/reusable-ui-widgets-using-requirejs-and-knockout/

======
biton13
Can these workflows be applied with other frameworks (other than knockout)?

~~~
fxenik
It can certainly be applied, as long as you can pass an html string to your
template engine. For example, with Ember.js you could use
Ember.Handlebars.compile to create the view based on the html you get with
requirejs.

~~~
biton13
and I suppose it is the same for Angular? I prefer it as oposed to Knockout

~~~
fxenik
Yes, I believe you can, though I'm not very experienced with Angular. Check
this post: [https://coderwall.com/p/mgtrkg/variable-templates-for-an-
ang...](https://coderwall.com/p/mgtrkg/variable-templates-for-an-angularjs-
directive)

Why would you prefer Angular over Knockout?

~~~
biton13
I will take a look to your link. Thanks! Angular has more features and goodies
especially for client-side web development. To my view knockout does not
provide such a big list.Any way thanks... nice post!

~~~
fxenik
No prob, thnks!

